

Amsterdam startup is looking for a Front-end all-rounder - spif
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/4022

======
danw
Is wakoopa in the old post office tower, with a ping pong table in front of
the elevator doors?

~~~
spif
They used to be, now moved to the old ABN Amro building, downtown. Still have
the ping pong table though. ;-)

~~~
danw
Nice, in that case I accidentally met them when the lift opened on the wrong
floor

